# Hanging your guitar???



## izjustagirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Any advice on hanging your guitar?? 
I've had a Taylor 416CE LE for 3 years & I'm not sure if hanging it on the wall is the right thing? 
Any ill affects to report due to this??? I know plenty of folks do it without issue, but thought I'd ask.

Thanks a bunch & have a great day!

Izzy.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i hang mine....granted, i have not owned them long...but no ill effects.

if its nitrocellulose you might want to cover the foam with cotton or leather or something natural. some foams eat through nitro.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I've always had one or two hanging. They get played more that way, but they do get dustier.
Is dust an ill affect?


----------



## izjustagirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks! I'd have to say dusty is ok!!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

dust is fine.


----------



## izjustagirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

I would not advise long term storage of guitars by hanging them on the wall.

*The safest place for your guitar is in its hard shell case.*

While hanging on the wall your guitar it is far more susceptible to changes in humidity and temperature. And these changes can definitely have an adverse effect on the wood your guitar is made from. This is particularly true of acoustic instruments where finishes tend to be applied lightly and the interior of the body cavity contains a great deal of unfinished, and exposed, wood just waiting to wick up moisture or dry out. In a case you have very good control over the humidity of the environment your guitar lives in.

You can also experience finish issues with some nitrocellulose-based finishes when they're left in contact with rubber and foam, such as you might find covering the guitar hanger's hooks, for any period of time. It can discolour the finish and even rub it off the guitar with little effort.

And then there's the accident factor: a guitar hanging on the wall is far more likely to be bumped, banged, knocked, touched, dropped, sneezed on, puked over, drooled on, viewed by potential theives...you get the idea. It's just not wrapped in the layers of protective foam and plywood that a case provides.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I leave electric guitars out and on hangers all the time, but always keep acoustics in the case, at proper humidity if possible.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've hung my guitars for 40 years without issue. High enough to be safe from kids and dogs, low enough to reach easily, and I keep the room humidified. My hangers are home made from whatever I had in the scrap bin when I needed more, usually cherry and maple. I cover the contact points with leather with no instrument finish issues. They get played more when they're out and visible, they inspire and comfort me more too. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## izjustagirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hang away!! Play them enough, and they won't get dusty.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a few more guitars than I need. Most of the valuable ones I try and keep in their cases, unless they're the ones I play most often (I rotate them every now and again). I agree that hanging guitars makes them easier to pick up and play, and THAT is more important than keeping them 'pristine' forever, right? Dings, finish wear and 'dust' are actually sought after these days in some guitars (hence the popularity of the 'Relic'ed guitar), and some players use their worn-out guitars as 'badges of honour' (eg: Willie Nelson and Glen Hansard). So, my advice to you is to hang the guitars you play and play them as often as you can!! If you have a guitar you want to save for your grandchildren to make money on, then hide that one in its case under your bed for the rest of your life...but that just doesn't sound like any fun to me!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I keep my acoustics in their cases, but would have no issue at all with hanging them if my wife would let me.:smilie_flagge17:

As iaresee,sneaky and mooh all pointed out, humidity control in the room is imortant if you are hanging an acoustic. I'd be much more adamant about protecting a high end guitar though, anything handmade by a good luthier deserves (and needs) better care than an off the shelf factory guitar, imho.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I figure seeing as I bought my guitar's "off the wall" they can certainly hang from mine!

Nice collection guys..........makes me want more, lol.

Blam: Is that the newer Les Paul Studio you have there with the P-90's??? Nice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love my instruments displayed, they are works of art to me, on several levels. Part sculpture, part tool, part instrument, part comforter.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Mooh said:


> I love my instruments displayed, they are works of art to me, on several levels. Part sculpture, part tool, part instrument, part comforter.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Well said, Moohman! I agree. Guitars are even part 'Teddy Bear' to me! Whenever I feel like life has kicked me in my 'gentleman's tackle', I pick up a guitar and noodle around a bit... it always makes me feel better.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Alex Csank said:


> Well said, Moohman! I agree. Guitars are even part 'Teddy Bear' to me! Whenever I feel like life has kicked me in my 'gentleman's tackle', I pick up a guitar and noodle around a bit... it always makes me feel better.


Yeah, I used to get into trouble for falling asleep with my guitars in bed. I gave that up after a year or so of marriage.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am going to be looking into hanging soon as well. We just bought our first house, and my music room is going to be a bit smaller. I want to hang my guitars to save space.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

The only thing I've heard about hanging your guitar is that the hangers should be on an inside wall to make sure there is no cold surface behind the guitar in the winter. I have mine hanging on an inside wall in a room in the basement. I keep it humidified and heated at the proper levels but I have put my hand on the outsidewall in the dead of winter and it's colder than I would want my guitars hanging next to. They hang just a few inches out from the wall when they are hanging.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I leave electric guitars out and on hangers all the time, but always keep acoustics in the case, at proper humidity if possible.


Me too, but only my acoustics that are solid wood. The ply (my old Epi) one can stay pretty much anywhere without ill effect.

I find one thing - guitars within easy reach (hanging on the wall) are certainly more apt to get played if even for just a few minutes even when I am busy.

AJC


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ajcoholic said:


> I find one thing - guitars within easy reach (hanging on the wall) are certainly more apt to get played if even for just a few minutes even when I am busy.
> 
> AJC


agreed. my acoustic and gibson studio dont get played much as they stay in their cases.


----------



## izjustagirl (Apr 13, 2011)

You mean guitars shouldn't be in the bed?? LOL


----------



## crankmy5150 (Sep 7, 2006)

I've recently started hanging mine too, and I've noticed I play each guitar a lot more now, rather than being lazy and reaching for the case that's on top. It's fun to stand before them and go, "Hmm, which shall I play?" Usually the red one wins... I put an additional hook on the bottom of that guitar which helps keep some of the weight off the neck. I'll do the same for the other three.










Cheers,
Adam


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

crankmy5150 said:


> I put an additional hook on the bottom of that guitar which helps keep some of the weight off the neck. I'll do the same for the other three.


You really don't need to worry about weight on the neck. The strings exert more force on the neck when they're under tension than gravity does, pulling it straight down.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Electrics okay to hang on inside walls. Acoustics in their cases with their humidifiers.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

iaresee said:


> You really don't need to worry about weight on the neck. The strings exert more force on the neck when they're under tension than gravity does, pulling it straight down.


this^^^

like,how many hundreds of pounds of tension are on the neck,with the string tension? hanging it or not hanging it would be like asking if suspending an oil tanker in mid air reduced the tension the oil exerts on the ship.

but that was kinda stupid. just ignore it and pay attention to what the guy above me said.

Bobby


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Although its basically been covered, just think of what music stores do; they hang quite a large number of instruments for indefinite duration and yes, they typically keep at least the accoustics in a temperature and himidity-controlled environment.


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

Have had no problems with my Yammie acoustic FG331 being mostly out of its case for 30 years. It has hung, been leaned on walls, picnic tables and tree trunks. Has been left out several times all night and got dew on it. Sat in hot cars and freezing garages. Oh yes, bashed and beaten by a neanderthal playing with a large steel pick (that dug a hole in the top in one night).
Over the years I adjust the neck and have done several fret jobs. Never had to do any repairs and the finish has not checked, chipped or blistered. This old girl sounds as sweet as ever.


----------



## izjustagirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Slowfinger said:


> Have had no problems with my Yammie acoustic FG331 being mostly out of its case for 30 years. It has hung, been leaned on walls, picnic tables and tree trunks. Has been left out several times all night and got dew on it. Sat in hot cars and freezing garages. Oh yes, bashed and beaten by a neanderthal playing with a large steel pick (that dug a hole in the top in one night).
> Over the years I adjust the neck and have done several fret jobs. Never had to do any repairs and the finish has not checked, chipped or blistered. This old girl sounds as sweet as ever.


Hee Hee...Yammie....By the sounds of your Yammie's adventures it sounds like life is good!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I know most of mine hung on a music store wall at some point, but three of them were on stands when I bought them...

I don't really have a good place to hang them, and am so used to keeping them in their cases, it's no big deal to me to do that, and to open them up & play them on a regular basis.


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

best place to "hang" your guitar is IN THE CASE .... 

g


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't hang any of my guitars, not saying that you shouldn't though. I do like the idea of displaying them and having the choice at hand but it's not a big deal for me to switch them out when I feel the need. That's a good point about not hanging them on an exterior wall. I do keep an acoustic out all the time and one electric at a time on stands. All the other guitars are in their respective cases and stood up like little soldiers in a row. The one thing I've always wondered about is which foam degrades the nitro finish? Is it the black sqiushy stuff or the surgical type tubing?


----------

